# What is it with rescue?



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

There is a beautiful working line GSD bitch in a rescue down South.  The rescue centre (non breed specific) know her background and breeding and yet won't answer my question as to whether they will contact the breeder to let them know the dog is there and give them the option of help with rehoming.  This is the second working line bitch to be in this situation where I have offered to help with fostering and/or rehoming both times (the first time I knew who the breeder was and he desperately tried to get his bitch back but the rescue were offensive to him and would not return her - even when he offered to buy her back), but they won't rehome to Scotland.

You would think that with all the rescue centres overflowing with rescue dogs that the ones who come in with background and breeder known should be returned to the breeder (if suitable - I know there are lots of crap breeders out there) to make space for a dog of heritage unknown?

It baffles me.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 November 2017)

Rescue policies often baffle me, this one just seems ridiculous!


----------



## catxx (23 November 2017)

That's a tricky one isn't it. I would imagine a lot of rescues have had their fingers burnt with the crap breeders and have to be understandably wary. 

What if the breeder goes through the full adoption procedures with the rescue? It would be all rescue policy to not just give a dog to someone who says they're the breeder - what if they do that and something awful happens such as welfare issues with the breeder, or the breeder wants that dog to breed from and ends up in a puppy farmer situation? Not saying all breeders are like that of course, but the papers would LOVE juicy story like that to drag a rescue through the mud. 

Surely if the breeder entered into adoption procedures with the rescue they could work that way? And the breeder respects a rescue's decision if they have to spay/neuter or have other veterinary costs? If the breeder goes to a rescue all guns blazing to get "their dog back", a rescue will be understandably defensive and wary. 

Unfortunately, once the dog has been sold from breeder to owner, and the owner has decided to relinquish ownership to a rescue, the breeder has zero legal grounds to claim the dog back sadly.


----------



## GirlFriday (23 November 2017)

Partly policies. Also, I suspect, partly that the polices are very often implemented by people who are volunteers. And, frankly, most people who are able to give up their time are unlikely to be particularly 'average' (as in 'average man in the street'). It will often be those unable to function in paid employment, the wealthy (as in don't need paid employment) or OAPs answering the phones and making initial decisions on adoptions in many cases. Some obviously do an amazing job very well but others get a little power crazed IMO and try too hard to get 'perfect' homes for a few dogs - which usually mean homes with people very similar to the volunteers (anyone with an actual job - even with sensible plans for the animal - is pretty much out for a start!)


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 November 2017)

Because breeder bashing is trendy and some people think it's kinder for a dog to languish in rescue or go to a completely unsuitable home and get bounced back repeatedly than it is for it to return to a breeder, or go somewhere where it might get involved in a job or sport or you know, what it was bred to do.
Because working breeds just LOVE low energy households and lying on the sofa all day...

However the upshot is there's too many dogs of all types being bred. 
High drive working breeds don't make good pets in the main, despite what people think their capabilities are. Breeders need to be a bit more discerning about what they breed and who they sell to. If in doubt, leave it out.


----------



## deb_l222 (23 November 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Partly policies. Also, I suspect, partly that the polices are very often implemented by people who are volunteers. And, frankly, most people who are able to give up their time are unlikely to be particularly 'average' (as in 'average man in the street'). It will often be those unable to function in paid employment, the wealthy (as in don't need paid employment) or OAPs answering the phones and making initial decisions on adoptions in many cases. Some obviously do an amazing job very well but others get a little power crazed IMO and try too hard to get 'perfect' homes for a few dogs - which usually mean homes with people very similar to the volunteers (anyone with an actual job - even with sensible plans for the animal - is pretty much out for a start!)
		
Click to expand...

What a disgraceful post!!  I'm guessing you have no idea of the diversity of people who are involved in dog rescues and are just making this up as you go along.  I really hope so.

Back to the original post, speaking as a person who can function perfectly well in paid employment, if you look at it from the rescue's point of view, they have been handed a dog to them, for whatever reason - it could have even come via strays kennels.  Why would they then hand said dog back to the breeder, who couldn't place the dog in the right home in the first place?  Presumably the owners weren't given the option of returning this dog to the breeder, hence why it's finished up in rescue?

If the breeder was going to guarantee the dog a permanent home, then it might be a different prospect.  They can then go through the re-homing process, like anyone else.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 November 2017)

Similar to rspca and their equine pick ups. If they are found to be a registered 'breed' they will not inform the breed society whatsoever, but will re-home and often re-passport with a bog std passport.
This has come up a few times in recent years, depiste chip showing exactly who/what the pony is. Fuming just doesn't cover it


----------



## GirlFriday (23 November 2017)

deb_l222 said:



			What a disgraceful post!!  I'm guessing you have no idea of the diversity of people who are involved in dog rescues and are just making this up as you go along.  I really hope so.
		
Click to expand...

No, I looked into rehoming from rescues about a year ago and, one breed rescue and two 'basically importing European dogs for a profit' rescue aside I found them incredibly closed minded about rehoming to someone with a job. So, relatively recent and extensive (I spoke to a few places as needed a child-friendly dog and those are hard to come by) experience actually.

There were plenty of people horrified at the idea of a home with a (part-time and regularly from-home) working professional. Similarly they expected a 'secure fenced garden' so a shared court yard garden (with designated grassed dog area etc) was not considered appropriate. Therefore at least one rescue dog will have been needlessly PTS. And I rehomed privately.

Numerous stories on here about very capable and experienced homes with e.g. people not being permitted to rehome if they have any entire animals on the premesis etc. Which might be where the breeder has fallen foul of the 'computer says no' regulations...

ETA: I did contact the RSPCA about the dog with cropped ears and they were helpful and informative. I just wouldn't bother trying to rehome anything from them myself until I retire though!


----------



## Widgeon (23 November 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Partly policies. Also, I suspect, partly that the polices are very often implemented by people who are volunteers. And, frankly, most people who are able to give up their time are unlikely to be particularly 'average' (as in 'average man in the street'). It will often be those unable to function in paid employment, the wealthy (as in don't need paid employment) or OAPs answering the phones and making initial decisions on adoptions in many cases. Some obviously do an amazing job very well but others get a little power crazed IMO and try too hard to get 'perfect' homes for a few dogs - which usually mean homes with people very similar to the volunteers (anyone with an actual job - even with sensible plans for the animal - is pretty much out for a start!)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...*grumbles*....that. I suspect you're right. Common sense and trusting people's personal judgement can't come into it.



GirlFriday said:



			No, I looked into rehoming from rescues about a year ago and, one breed rescue and two 'basically importing European dogs for a profit' rescue aside I found them incredibly closed minded about rehoming to someone with a job.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, agreed. It wasn't just the specific policies of not rehoming to people with jobs but the attitude that I found so frustrating - the very fact that I was considering acquiring a dog at the same time as working pretty well meant I was low life scum straight off, no more questions necessary. At least that's how they made me feel.

Edited to say, sorry OP, I got sidetracked. This isn't really relevant to your original post, just a personal gripe! And of course I realise that not all rescues are the same and that there are many very competent and caring people working for them. Breed rescues on the whole seemed to be much more flexible and personable - but I haven't put much thought into why that might be.


----------



## catxx (23 November 2017)

I can only speak for one particular large rescue, but they definitely rehome to people with full time jobs BUT only if the right kind of dog happens to be in the centre that fits into that lifestyle and the person is either able to take the dog into work with them, or has provision of dog walkers/dog sitters etc. Not every rescue dog can cope with people working a 9-5 (or longer) though as many have ended up in the rescue for not coping with exactly that. We have a lot of office dogs where I am with their 9-5 working owners, most of them are rescue dogs - but have to be sociable enough to cope with the office environment AND the busy city streets and public transport too. 

And there are definitely little-kid friendly dogs in rescue too BUT they are pretty much adopted the day they walk in the door and will almost never hit the websites. Same rule applies to puppies, almost never hit the websites! 

I think adoptees get frustrated that the perfect dog they want isn't necessarily in the centre the day they go and visit, sometimes it might take a month or two for the perfect dog to come in. 

Back to the original question, the only way a breeder could claim their dog back, unless it's a small rescue and they already have a working relationship with them, would be to go through formal adoption procedures and agree to keep the dog permanently, not rehome/sell on (potentially causing a permanent circle of placements for the poor dog if the next home doesn't work out either).


----------



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Rescue policies often baffle me, this one just seems ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...

I do understand there are rubbish breeders out there, but I would have though the rescue could do some checks and then at least let the breeder know they have a dog in rescue.


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 November 2017)

If this is a responsible breeder involved fair enough, by that I mean if the breeder has always stipulated in writing they would take one of their dogs back yet had not been contacted by the previous owner I dont see why the rescue wouldnt pass on to the breeder for the adoption fee especially with a dog like the aforementioned.

Unfortunately if a rescue has spent time and money on this dog why should they pass the dog on to a BYB for them to make more money on this dog and send it to an unknown future.

Ive always been in favour of certain dogs coming into a mixed rescue being passed on to a specific breed rescue as they are the ones with the experience and tbf a lot of rescues do do that.

We had a similar problem a few years ago with a Lancashire Heeler that was in the DT, they wouldnt let our welfare group have the dog but a member of our group decided to apply to adopt this dog and unfortunately it was pts a few days earlier for nipping the heels of people. This is not an unknown problem in the breed but can be sorted through training with people experienced with the breed, this dog died un-necessarily because of their entrenched policies.


----------



## catxx (23 November 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I do understand there are rubbish breeders out there, but I would have though the rescue could do some checks and then at least let the breeder know they have a dog in rescue.
		
Click to expand...

While in an ideal world that would be great, they are under no obligation to do so unless the breeder already has a relationship with said rescue. The breeder doesn't have any claim to ownership after the dog has been sold to the owner that's relinquished the dog to rescue. It's a sad state of affairs and frustrating for the breeder, hopefully it will push that breeder to have better communication with other owners to reiterate that the breeder can take the dog back if they have a change in circumstance.


----------



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

catxx said:



			That's a tricky one isn't it. I would imagine a lot of rescues have had their fingers burnt with the crap breeders and have to be understandably wary. 

What if the breeder goes through the full adoption procedures with the rescue? It would be all rescue policy to not just give a dog to someone who says they're the breeder - what if they do that and something awful happens such as welfare issues with the breeder, or the breeder wants that dog to breed from and ends up in a puppy farmer situation? Not saying all breeders are like that of course, but the papers would LOVE juicy story like that to drag a rescue through the mud. 

Surely if the breeder entered into adoption procedures with the rescue they could work that way? And the breeder respects a rescue's decision if they have to spay/neuter or have other veterinary costs? If the breeder goes to a rescue all guns blazing to get "their dog back", a rescue will be understandably defensive and wary. 

Unfortunately, once the dog has been sold from breeder to owner, and the owner has decided to relinquish ownership to a rescue, the breeder has zero legal grounds to claim the dog back sadly.
		
Click to expand...

This particular bitch is already spayed, the rescue have all the paperwork but they refuse to even tell him whether he is the breeder or not!  He sells his pups with contracts that they are to come back to him in the event they need to be rehomed.  And it seems because I had the audacity to ask whether they had contacted the breeder I am now blocked from commenting on the page, and they have even deleted my comment where I very innocuously said how tempted I was and how lovely she would look alongside my own dog (with a photo of him)!  Bizarre!

In the last case, the breeder offered to adopt his bitch back, as well as offering a large donation.  He also arranged for a police dog handler to go and assess her.  The stud dog owner arranged for dog behaviourist, Steve Mann, to visit and assess her and he found her to be a lovely bitch without any real issues, yet the rescue had her down as a real handful, but were unwilling to allow her to go to one experienced home because the lady lived too rurally (wtf!) and they refused me - despite having plenty of references including one from a lady who runs GSD Rescue Scotland who is also a police dog handler.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 November 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I do understand there are rubbish breeders out there, but I would have though the rescue could do some checks and then at least let the breeder know they have a dog in rescue.
		
Click to expand...

That's what you and I would do,  isn't it?  Also if you and I had bred a dog which was in a rescue,  wouldn't we wish to see if there was any way that we could help?  I've had several pups returned to me over the years with the early rearing done for me &#8212; reasonable dogs they've turned out to be too. 



Dobiegirl said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

We had a similar problem a few years ago with a Lancashire Heeler that was in the DT, they wouldnt let our welfare group have the dog but a member of our group decided to apply to adopt this dog and unfortunately it was pts a few days earlier for nipping the heels of people. This is not an unknown problem in the breed but can be sorted through training with people experienced with the breed, this dog died un-necessarily because of their entrenched policies.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps someone could have pointed out that they aren't called 'Heelers' because they walk to heel.  I heard of a very smart looking collie bitch in a rescue centre,  I enquired and they asked me what I wanted the dog for.  I replied that I kept sheep and (logically) sheepdogs and guess what,  they wouldn't release a dog which was going to live in a kennel.  The girl who worked at the centre and who first advised me of the dog subsequently told me that it nipped a member of staff and that it was deemed dangerous.  It was put to sleep rather than give it a job to do.

I've been harsh about some of the equine charities previously and been roundly criticised on here for that,  and whilst I accept without question that some,  though probably they're in the minority,  are staffed and run by people who know what they're doing,  far too many aren't.  Far too many are started and run by the well intentioned who haven't a clue what they're doing and they seem to acquire a belief that they're omnipotent,  which I suppose they are! 

Alec.


----------



## GirlFriday (23 November 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			... run by the well intentioned who haven't a clue what they're doing and they seem to acquire a belief that they're omnipotent,  which I suppose they are!
		
Click to expand...

Well put. Exactly my experience in the main.


----------



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Partly policies. Also, I suspect, partly that the polices are very often implemented by people who are volunteers. And, frankly, most people who are able to give up their time are unlikely to be particularly 'average' (as in 'average man in the street'). It will often be those unable to function in paid employment, the wealthy (as in don't need paid employment) or OAPs answering the phones and making initial decisions on adoptions in many cases. Some obviously do an amazing job very well but others get a little power crazed IMO and try too hard to get 'perfect' homes for a few dogs - which usually mean homes with people very similar to the volunteers (anyone with an actual job - even with sensible plans for the animal - is pretty much out for a start!)
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha as I have volunteered at various breed rescues over the years I am not sure what that says about me   But do agree that egos, power trips and politics are not uncommon within the rescue world.


----------



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			Because breeder bashing is trendy and some people think it's kinder for a dog to languish in rescue or go to a completely unsuitable home and get bounced back repeatedly than it is for it to return to a breeder, or go somewhere where it might get involved in a job or sport or you know, what it was bred to do.
Because working breeds just LOVE low energy households and lying on the sofa all day...

However the upshot is there's too many dogs of all types being bred. 
High drive working breeds don't make good pets in the main, despite what people think their capabilities are. Breeders need to be a bit more discerning about what they breed and who they sell to. If in doubt, leave it out.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post.  Spot on I would say.


----------



## planete (23 November 2017)

I have been lucky enough to volunteer for a rescue where the odd nip or bite has not been ground for pts but for retraining and careful rehoming to knowledgeable people.  Really dangerous dogs, the ones who have meant it and inflicted severe injuries without adequate provocation have regretfully been put down as too much of a risk.  I am appalled at the examples mentioned.  Not all rescues are as clueless.


----------



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

deb_l222 said:



			Back to the original post, speaking as a person who can function perfectly well in paid employment, if you look at it from the rescue's point of view, they have been handed a dog to them, for whatever reason - it could have even come via strays kennels.  Why would they then hand said dog back to the breeder, who couldn't place the dog in the right home in the first place?  Presumably the owners weren't given the option of returning this dog to the breeder, hence why it's finished up in rescue?

If the breeder was going to guarantee the dog a permanent home, then it might be a different prospect.  They can then go through the re-homing process, like anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

The dog has come in via a private home who is devastated at having to give her up due to some rather serious health issues - so perhaps not a case of breeder not placing the dog in the right home, but a sad situation that could happen to any of us.


----------



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Similar to rspca and their equine pick ups. If they are found to be a registered 'breed' they will not inform the breed society whatsoever, but will re-home and often re-passport with a bog std passport.
This has come up a few times in recent years, depiste chip showing exactly who/what the pony is. Fuming just doesn't cover it 

Click to expand...

  I just don't understand it!  Especially when rescues all over are fit to burst with unwanted animals.


----------



## catxx (23 November 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



  I just don't understand it!  Especially when rescues all over are fit to burst with unwanted animals.
		
Click to expand...

Although that said, the purebred higher quality animals, unless they're coming in with temperament or health issues, are easily adopted out in the blink of an eye. Especially if they've come in and are good with kids. The ones that are filling the kennels tend to be crossbreeds (or Staffies, Collies or Jack Russells!).


----------



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

Dobiegirl said:



			If this is a responsible breeder involved fair enough, by that I mean if the breeder has always stipulated in writing they would take one of their dogs back yet had not been contacted by the previous owner I dont see why the rescue wouldnt pass on to the breeder for the adoption fee especially with a dog like the aforementioned.

Unfortunately if a rescue has spent time and money on this dog why should they pass the dog on to a BYB for them to make more money on this dog and send it to an unknown future.

Ive always been in favour of certain dogs coming into a mixed rescue being passed on to a specific breed rescue as they are the ones with the experience and tbf a lot of rescues do do that.

We had a similar problem a few years ago with a Lancashire Heeler that was in the DT, they wouldnt let our welfare group have the dog but a member of our group decided to apply to adopt this dog and unfortunately it was pts a few days earlier for nipping the heels of people. This is not an unknown problem in the breed but can be sorted through training with people experienced with the breed, this dog died un-necessarily because of their entrenched policies.
		
Click to expand...

Yes entirely agree.  This particular breeder does have a contract with owners and does stipulate dogs should come back to him.  However, this rescue won't confirm or deny the dog is of his breeding.  They have also blocked me from commenting on her thread simply for privately messaging them about her possible breeding lines!  This is very reminiscent of a similar working GSD bitch in a small breed rescue two years ago.  All quite odd imo.


----------



## ester (23 November 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			The dog has come in via a private home who is devastated at having to give her up due to some rather serious health issues - so perhaps not a case of breeder not placing the dog in the right home, but a sad situation that could happen to any of us.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any explanation why they did not contact the breeder then?


----------



## catxx (23 November 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Yes entirely agree.  This particular breeder does have a contract with owners and does stipulate dogs should come back to him.  However, this rescue won't confirm or deny the dog is of his breeding.  They have also blocked me from commenting on her thread simply for privately messaging them about her possible breeding lines!  This is very reminiscent of a similar working GSD bitch in a small breed rescue two years ago.  All quite odd imo.
		
Click to expand...

That is frustrating  what rescue is it if you don't mind me asking? Private message me. Just curious really! Were the rescue definitely given the dogs paperwork when it was handed over?


----------



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			That's what you and I would do,  isn't it?  Also if you and I had bred a dog which was in a rescue,  wouldn't we wish to see if there was any way that we could help?  I've had several pups returned to me over the years with the early rearing done for me  reasonable dogs they've turned out to be too. 



Perhaps someone could have pointed out that they aren't called 'Heelers' because they walk to heel.  I heard of a very smart looking collie bitch in a rescue centre,  I enquired and they asked me what I wanted the dog for.  I replied that I kept sheep and (logically) sheepdogs and guess what,  they wouldn't release a dog which was going to live in a kennel.  The girl who worked at the centre and who first advised me of the dog subsequently told me that it nipped a member of staff and that it was deemed dangerous.  It was put to sleep rather than give it a job to do.

I've been harsh about some of the equine charities previously and been roundly criticised on here for that,  and whilst I accept without question that some,  though probably they're in the minority,  are staffed and run by people who know what they're doing,  far too many aren't.  Far too many are started and run by the well intentioned who haven't a clue what they're doing and they seem to acquire a belief that they're omnipotent,  which I suppose they are! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely Alec!


----------



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

ester said:



			Is there any explanation why they did not contact the breeder then?
		
Click to expand...

No, other than to be very rude to one breeder who got in touch and said that she was in rescue now, so not his problem any more!


----------



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

catxx said:



			That is frustrating  what rescue is it if you don't mind me asking? Private message me. Just curious really! Were the rescue definitely given the dogs paperwork when it was handed over?
		
Click to expand...

PM'd you.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (23 November 2017)

Because they make money from presumably well intentioned people for having animals in their alleged care, and therefore aren't especially keen on the idea of anyone else being willing to provide better care for said animals at their own expense.

Breeder should take the buyer to court for breaking the terms of the original contract regarding rehoming. Ideally with as much fuss and media attention as possible.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 November 2017)

deb_l222 said:



			What a disgraceful post!!  I'm guessing you have no idea of the diversity of people who are involved in dog rescues and are just making this up as you go along.  I really hope so.

Back to the original post, speaking as a person who can function perfectly well in paid employment, if you look at it from the rescue's point of view, they have been handed a dog to them, for whatever reason - it could have even come via strays kennels.  Why would they then hand said dog back to the breeder, who couldn't place the dog in the right home in the first place?  Presumably the owners weren't given the option of returning this dog to the breeder, hence why it's finished up in rescue?

If the breeder was going to guarantee the dog a permanent home, then it might be a different prospect.  They can then go through the re-homing process, like anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much my experiance though my SIL a experianced Labrador owner with a fenced garden and loads of experiance was turned down because.... drum roll she helped at the primary school at the end of her road one hour a day at lunch time .
I endured a ludicrous interrogation when trying to rehome a cat  what more than a country home with twenty five acres with buildings ,gardens ,fields and woods and a cat flap could a homeless cat want .
Apparently they where concerned I might let the cat stay outside to much .


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 November 2017)

When I volunteered for a breed rescue (not sure which of Girl Fridays "types" I fit ),  I did an assessment on a bitch who the owner was giving up and they showed me her papers.   I told the rescue the breeders name but they said they never contacted breeders.        I
 contacted the breeder myself and she took the dog back.


----------



## honetpot (23 November 2017)

How many rescue centres rehome dogs when usually the dog is half grown or an adult and they end up coming back, not once but several times, and that's after the rehomer has gone through extensive questioning?
   A good breeder, which this one obviously, gives back up and support, but unless they are clairvoyant can not predict whether the new owners circumstances change, or if its a working breed they has underestimated the commitment  needed.
  I have rehomed from two large animal charities, neither of which asked me if I had the skills to look after a rescue dog with problems, just working hours and fencing. If I could be bothered again with the process, I would just lie.
   Its true that 'do gooder', which tend help out, tend to be older,no longer work, and are perhaps looking for a rehomer that fits their ideal, not the working busy  fractured family life we have now. Who have perhaps never seen a dog that lives in a pack in kennels but is quite happy for one to stay in a solitary kennel because its is 'safe'.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 November 2017)

honetpot said:



			How many rescue centres rehome dogs when usually the dog is half grown or an adult and they end up coming back, not once but several times, and that's after the rehomer has gone through extensive questioning?
   A good breeder, which this one obviously, gives back up and support, but unless they are clairvoyant can not predict whether the new owners circumstances change, or if its a working breed they has underestimated the commitment  needed.
  I have rehomed from two large animal charities, neither of which asked me if I had the skills to look after a rescue dog with problems, just working hours and fencing. If I could be bothered again with the process, I would just lie.
   Its true that 'do gooder', which tend help out, tend to be older,no longer work, and are perhaps looking for a rehomer that fits their ideal, not the working busy  fractured family life we have now. Who have perhaps never seen a dog that lives in a pack in kennels but is quite happy for one to stay in a solitary kennel because its is 'safe'.
		
Click to expand...

There&#8217;s no excuse for turning down experianced family homes because someone is out the house an hour a day during term time .
My SIL bought a puppy instead .
I would never bother going to a rescue again I found my latest cats myself .


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 November 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Similar to rspca and their equine pick ups. If they are found to be a registered 'breed' they will not inform the breed society whatsoever, but will re-home and often re-passport with a bog std passport.
This has come up a few times in recent years, depiste chip showing exactly who/what the pony is. Fuming just doesn't cover it 

Click to expand...

Bransby have an Exmoor right now that they have branded as 'not for a novice' but have turned down several very experienced Exmoor people in favour of non-Exmoor/native people and the pony has gone back and forwards. and then there was the Peel case. grinds my gears.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 November 2017)

What surprises me is just how many there are on here,  often those with whom I've previously locked horns,  but on this particular subject,  we seem to speak as one.

I'll launch the boat .. I strongly suspect that there are many rescue centres who's primary interest is their own sense of self worth,  rather than the claimed charter of their own ethical stance and the concern there is that they end up as hoarders rather than being a body which connects an unwanted animal with a home for life.

I honestly wonder if most unwanted dogs or horses for that matter,  wouldn't benefit from avoiding many of their rescuers,  the poor sods.

Alec.


----------



## Moobli (23 November 2017)

A more positive update.  The breeder has contacted me to say the rescue owner has telephoned him to say that the bitch is not one he bred and he said she was quite helpful and apologised for the attitude of the volunteer who spoke to him earlier.  He thinks if the breeder rings with the microchip number then they may well relinquish her to them ... but why they can't just contact the breeder themselves I don't know!


----------



## GirlFriday (23 November 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			What surprises me is just how many there are on here,  often those with whom I've previously locked horns,  but on this particular subject,  we seem to speak as one.

I'll launch the boat &#8230;&#8230;.. I strongly suspect that there are many rescue centres who's primary interest is their own sense of self worth,  rather than the claimed charter of their own ethical stance and the concern there is that they end up as hoarders rather than being a body which connects an unwanted animal with a home for life.

I honestly wonder if most unwanted dogs or horses for that matter,  wouldn't benefit from avoiding many of their rescuers,  the poor sods.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I obvious disagree vehemently with many (although by no means all, a lot of sense is talked) of AS's beliefs.

But honestly my happy, healthy (and, on a related note, still entire) rehomed dog set me back rather less than any rehoming fee was likely too and went straight from one home to another with no time in depressing rescue kennels or risk of being PTS if difficult to place (or, more likely, because those already occupying said depressing kennels were not being placed...

Because of the 'inappropriateness' homes like mine where he can sit on my lap whilst I work...)

ETA: MM, I have no idea... I volunteered with RDA during a period of unemployment. I've no idea how you found yourself with the time


----------



## Equi (23 November 2017)

They dont generally agree with breeding and will go out of their way to piss off breeders at a dogs detriment.


----------



## GirlFriday (23 November 2017)

Yes... There were some forms which explicitly said that if I didn't neuter other pets in the household then I wouldn't be allowed to rehome a dog. Despite the other pets being
a) house pets
b) living in a single sex (male) group
c) kept separately from the dog-to-be because
d) they are a different species! (One which doesn't respond well to GA or being walked in public... but would make a great terrier snack)


----------



## Moobli (24 November 2017)

Those who run rescues have to have plenty of time but those who volunteer often just do as much as they can outwith their employment and other responsibilities.

When I was a legal assistant (9-5) I volunteered for rescue and secured five kennels in a local boarding establishment to house five rescue GSDs so long as the boarding kennels weren't fully booked up.  The lady who ran the boarding kennels only charged the rescue £5 per dog per week (going back 20 years now) for keep and board, and she had her own staff groom, feed and walk the rescue dogs during their working day.  It was absolutely fantastic.  I went down most evenings and every weekend with my own dog to exercise and assess the rescue dogs in a variety of situations.  It worked really well.  I was also responsible for vetting and homechecking any potential adopters.  I enjoyed the fact I could see the job from start to finish.

When I moved to Scotland and had a family and a job helping OH on the farm, I volunteered for the Scottish breed rescue but just made initial return phone calls to enquiries made online, assessed dogs or homechecked in my local area - but as I live out in the middle of nowhere, there weren't many of those.  I probably only spent an hour a night on the phone. 

So volunteering does not mean the same as running a rescue.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 November 2017)

I have mixed feelings about rescue centres as I approached the RSPCA to adopt two cats many years ago and was immediately told by the receptionist that I could not have any because I intended for them to live in my stables.  Luckily for me there was an officer there who called me to one side and said he would do a home check for me which he did and I had two kittens who have lived in my stables ever since,  lost one last year at the age of 17 and the other who decided to become a house cat about two years ago is currently fast asleep in the lounge on a chair and sleeps every night on my bed. They have been loved and cared for but a voluntary receptionist would have deprived them of that life. My MIL who is 78 years of age adopted a whippet from the same centre and as it turned out the dog was completely unsuitable for an older person, she was aggressive if she didn't get her own way and extremely bolshy. Lucky for the dog my MIL is very experienced with animals and once she made the commitment she worked so hard to ensure she could keep her. Now three years on happy MIL and very happy, well behaved whippet. I have worked for an equine rescue and frequently the adopter has to have better facilities if they want to adopt than the rescue centre has which must seem very unfair to the person wanting to adopt the animal. I do think many staff in rescue centres think they know so much more than the people wanting to adopt and in many cases I am sure they do but more needs to be done to recognise a good owner when one comes forward even if rules have to be bent a little. More common sense wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 November 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			What surprises me is just how many there are on here,  often those with whom I've previously locked horns,  but on this particular subject,  we seem to speak as one.

I'll launch the boat &#8230;&#8230;.. I strongly suspect that there are many rescue centres who's primary interest is their own sense of self worth,  rather than the claimed charter of their own ethical stance and the concern there is that they end up as hoarders rather than being a body which connects an unwanted animal with a home for life.

I honestly wonder if most unwanted dogs or horses for that matter,  wouldn't benefit from avoiding many of their rescuers,  the poor sods.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I think you may have hit the nail on the head here.


----------



## blackcob (24 November 2017)

There are rescues and there are rescues, though. I had issues when looking for my first dog, Dogs Trust and RSPCA turned me down at the phone call stage, and still would now. Second dog came from a breed rescue with a refreshingly pragmatic approach, and for whom me working full time and at the time not having a garden were workable obstacles rather than an instant no. 

I still volunteer for them now, even while functioning in paid employment.  They make a big deal of not being anti-breeder - the founders were breeders and successful show and working exhibitors themselves for many years - they are anti *irresponsible* breeders. Without the responsible ones the breed would be irrevocably changed and lost very quickly.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 November 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Bransby have an Exmoor right now that they have branded as 'not for a novice' but have turned down several very experienced Exmoor people in favour of non-Exmoor/native people and the pony has gone back and forwards. and then there was the Peel case. grinds my gears.
		
Click to expand...

It's so frustrating, and completely unnecessary :mad3:

Back to dogs, I have 2 branches of a very well known rescue within 4 miles of my house.
Branch 1 is large, fully staffed, dogs are mostly staffies and crosses, cattery always full.
Never ever contact breed societies if they have an uplift. (Policy is not to and a member of staff got sacked last yr for doing this out of f hours).

Branch 2 is small,  works closely with dog warden. Has no kennels but retains at least 2 spaces at local boarding kennels and has a good band of fosterers. 

I approached both 2 years ago. Turned down by branch 1 without even having a home visit,  as I worked 3 days a week.... tho potential dog could go to work with me,  fantastic walking on the doorstep there too.
Branch 2 came and visited me at home and work, declared a fab home and got a lovely small adult dog from them. I totally support this group now and help with fundraising for them, but not the main charity that they are a branch of.


----------



## PucciNPoni (24 November 2017)

I have been on both sides of the fence, both from the point of wanting a rescue (and being turned down because I work) and from the point of helping rescue and knowing the founder very well and her pov.

The rescue I help with has a big database of names of people interested in a dog, and they often will say what they want in a dog.  Fair enough they say "not a puppy" or "Not a large dog" or "good with kids/cats"  which is understandable.  However when someone says they want a bitch, between the ages of 3 and 5, and either apricot or cream, but no blacks or whites and must be housetrained....well they just simply go to the bottom of the pile.  And it is totally reasonable for a rescue to not be willing to rehome to someone that works if the dog they are trying to place has separation anxiety and there is no logistical approach to tackling it.   But to just blanket state that no one with a job, who isn't independently wealthy, who has ever had an unneutered dog/bitch or any number of ridiculous requirements is basically prolonging the time in which a loving home can be found.  

oops, I ranted.


----------



## SusieT (24 November 2017)

As a rescue I'd be not engaging with most breeders tbh as many many breeders would either want to breed the bitch if she was still entire to 'make it worth their while' , sell her to make money or not want her. There's very few who when push comes to shove actually stand over their pups responsibly. You might, some might, but many wont! Why open that kettle of fish if you don;t have to? Better to just find the dog a new home without complicating matters


----------



## Clodagh (25 November 2017)

SusieT said:



			As a rescue I'd be not engaging with most breeders tbh as many many breeders would either want to breed the bitch if she was still entire to 'make it worth their while' , sell her to make money or not want her. There's very few who when push comes to shove actually stand over their pups responsibly. You might, some might, but many wont! Why open that kettle of fish if you don;t have to? Better to just find the dog a new home without complicating matters
		
Click to expand...

Not really a massive generalisation there!


----------



## Moobli (25 November 2017)

SusieT said:



			As a rescue I'd be not engaging with most breeders tbh as many many breeders would either want to breed the bitch if she was still entire to 'make it worth their while' , sell her to make money or not want her. There's very few who when push comes to shove actually stand over their pups responsibly. You might, some might, but many wont! Why open that kettle of fish if you don;t have to? Better to just find the dog a new home without complicating matters
		
Click to expand...

I actually think it's perfectly acceptable for a breeder to take a pup back and then sell it to another suitable home - much like rescues taking a donation.  Especially as the good breeders assess any older dogs coming back in and then do further training or iron out any issues that may have arisen in the first home.  That is what we expect from our responsible breeders isn't it?  That they take responsibility (for life) for the pups they produce.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 November 2017)

Why there are those who bash the breeders I'm not sure because without them we wouldn't have any dogs and those who get upon on their horse whether high or not,  would have to direct their righteous indignities and condemnation elsewhere. 

I haven't bred any pups for a while now,  but when I did I eventually gave up on considering whether the owner could be trusted with one of my precious pups or not,  because it occurred to me eventually,  just how wrong I often was with those who seemed totally suitable owners turning out to be hopeless and those who raised question marks all so often making a better than passable job of the dog.  

The last litter of sheepdogs which I bred had me left with one bitch pup;  the DG met a girl during a short stay in hospital who was desperate for a pup,  and so,  glad to see the back of the pup,  I gifted it to her.  The woman concerned brought the pup back after a week as she couldn't cope with the energy level and that it was constantly heading the cats!  The next guy to turn up wanted a pup as a toy for his children,  or so I assumed.  He came back to see me about 7-8 months later,  he'd rented a small field,  he'd acquired a handful of sheep and with no experience whatsoever of either sheep or dogs,  this now grown pup was a little corker &#8212; she adored the decidedly grubby collection of children and they her and the last I heard,  he was going to have a bash at trialling.  The dog was as much an integral part of their family as any that I've ever seen!

Perhaps we shouldn't always be quite so quick to judge.

Alec.


----------



## honetpot (25 November 2017)

PucciNPoni said:



			I have been on both sides of the fence, both from the point of wanting a rescue (and being turned down because I work) and from the point of helping rescue and knowing the founder very well and her pov.

The rescue I help with has a big database of names of people interested in a dog, and they often will say what they want in a dog.  Fair enough they say "not a puppy" or "Not a large dog" or "good with kids/cats"  which is understandable.  However when someone says they want a bitch, between the ages of 3 and 5, and either apricot or cream, but no blacks or whites and must be housetrained....well they just simply go to the bottom of the pile.  And it is totally reasonable for a rescue to not be willing to rehome to someone that works if the dog they are trying to place has separation anxiety and there is no logistical approach to tackling it.   But to just blanket state that no one with a job, who isn't independently wealthy, who has ever had an unneutered dog/bitch or any number of ridiculous requirements is basically prolonging the time in which a loving home can be found.  

oops, I ranted.
		
Click to expand...

When my last dog died, who just happened to have come from a large animal charity, I wanted to replace it with a similar sort of dog and who have quite happily rehomed one.
  Now I am always of the opinion just like people if you are not attracted to an animal when you first get it, when it costs you a fortune in bills, pooed on the carpet, got you up in the night etc the relationship is soon going to wear very thin, very quickly.
  A dog is often a member of you family for a very long time, why should I not have a choice of colour, sex or even age, if possible?
   So in replacing my pet I contacted most of the rescues locally, one in particular offered me a one legged dog, that had a history of running off, hence the one leg, it got hit by a car, and then they still couldn't catch it. What really got my back up was the distain bordering on dismissal in the way they spoke to me, customer service skills 0. Even the rescue that wanted me to rehome the unrehomeable was dismissive. So like most people who keep getting rebuffed I went elsewhere.
   I bought a pup, who is the virtual double of my last dog, different temperament, virtually has all the same traits but as I have had from a pup has none of the rescue dog hangups/ medical problems. It cost me about the same amount as the donation fee, has not cost me anything in vets fees and my carpets where not destroyed, plus I had the  'pleasure' of the puppy stage.

   I think the problem is rescue staff see themselves as doing the rehomer a favour, they only see the ones that do not work out, where as lots of rehomers often change their lives( I started working nights) and spend time and money in and effort to provide the best home.
   Both my rescue dogs had problems that a lot of people could not cope with, with time they were resolved, if they had been rehomed to someone and had been returned, knowing them it would have not been the rehomers fault. I got no help or support from either of these well supported rescues, and their seems to be the assumption that if a dog is returned their is something wrong with the rehomer. Any follow up visit, if done, is seen as a test, not support.

   I got my last dog from FB, rehomed from a family, far less stressful, its an unspayed bit+h, of breeding age, a working breed. I am not a breeder and do not intend to, I also work part -time, so the chances are if she had been in a rescue kennels I would have been discounted.
 She is also a big aggressive looking dog, exactly what I wanted, I chose her for a job we live on a smallholding, no one come up my drive without me knowing, but she also barks at any loud noise, and people are frightened of her look, they literally cross the road to keep out of her way, so the chances are she would be dead by now if she had ended up in a rescue kennels.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 November 2017)

honetpot said:



			.. rescues locally, one in particular offered me a one legged dog, that had a history of running off, hence the one leg, it got hit by a car, and then they still couldn't catch it. .. .
		
Click to expand...

That has to be the AAD quote of the year  so far! 

Alec.


----------



## paddy555 (25 November 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



  I just don't understand it!  Especially when rescues all over are fit to burst with unwanted animals.
		
Click to expand...

. Are there actually dogs needing homes?? 

about 3 weeks ago when my attempts at a gsd pup fell through we went to a rescue wondering if we should offer a home to a rescue dog of another breed. They were open to the public, no one else was there yet we were not allowed to actually see any dogs. Two people being shown round by staff was hardly going to disrupt the dogs. We were told, very condescendingly to go to the office to look at photos of dogs wanting homes. We did, the pics were thumbnails of lousy quality. Impossible to see one way of another so we left.
The staff didn't seem to care one way or another if we were interested in rehoming. Their only interest seemed to be money and donations. 
If they had been a little more welcoming we would no doubt have supported them financially and waited until they had a suitable dog. Having wasted our time we could only presume there were very few dogs needing homes.

In respect of your original post a couple of days later we met a similar sad situation as you describe. We went to see the mother and family of a potential GSD mum in pup. This was the best sort of breeder you could imagine. Dogs above everything. They told us they now had a contract saying the dog would go back to them if we couldn't keep it. That was fine with us. They had decided to do that as although they vetted their potential owners and kept in touch with them all it had gone wrong with one owner. That person got ill, the breeder had wanted to take the dog back but the new owner gave it to a shelter. Breeder was frantic, rescue wouldn't let them see it, wouldn't let them have it back. Any home check on that breeder would have shown what an excellent experienced home would have been offered. So the rescue was left with a GSD to rehome and the breeder distraught. There doesn't seem much sense in  that.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 November 2017)

Sorry you're still on the hunt Paddy :/ was thinking about you the other day.


----------



## paddy555 (25 November 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			Sorry you're still on the hunt Paddy :/ was thinking about you the other day.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on waiting list due 6/12, scanned in pup so that is some progress. Mummy, grandma and sister are gorgeous as is their breeder and her family. Beautiful dogs that would just fit ideally into our situation. However,  there is a long way from being in pup to producing pups and then producing the correct number!!!! We can but wait. I have learnt patience!


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 November 2017)

Ooh PM me if you don't mind #nosy

Wish more people did wait...


----------



## SusieT (26 November 2017)

'Two people being shown round by staff was hardly going to disrupt the dogs. ' Afraid to say yes it probably will - kennelled dogs normally get excited, bark etc at people passing in rescue centres. Not saying the rescue centre was actually good but just imagine how many people think really they should have the right to decide to disrupt the kenneled dogs in a week/day etc.


----------



## paddy555 (26 November 2017)

SusieT said:



			'Two people being shown round by staff was hardly going to disrupt the dogs. ' Afraid to say yes it probably will - kennelled dogs normally get excited, bark etc at people passing in rescue centres. Not saying the rescue centre was actually good but just imagine how many people think really they should have the right to decide to disrupt the kenneled dogs in a week/day etc.
		
Click to expand...

OTOH if you are going to take a dog on you do actually have to see it, don't you. I didn't think I had a right, I was offering an unwanted dog a home! If I didn't see it how would I know if I was interested? Oh, and I was proposing to disrupt the dogs during the shelters advertised opening to the public hours.


----------



## honetpot (26 November 2017)

SusieT said:



			'Two people being shown round by staff was hardly going to disrupt the dogs. ' Afraid to say yes it probably will - kennelled dogs normally get excited, bark etc at people passing in rescue centres. Not saying the rescue centre was actually good but just imagine how many people think really they should have the right to decide to disrupt the kenneled dogs in a week/day etc.
		
Click to expand...

Where there is a will there is a way. Ok you do not want them constantly worried, so you arrange hours that are shorter and perhaps include something that the dogs may find pleasurable like exercise or food.

  You asking people to take into there homes mainly fully grown dogs with sometimes physical and psychological issues, you should be making every effort to inform and support them, not see them as a nuisance.
  In the two weeks I was waiting for my chosen dog from a large rescue kennels, it got kennel cough, mange and a stomach upset so volcanic that I can not believe it did not have it in kennels and yet I got no hand over. I went to the kennels with my children to walk it every two days, after school, nobody was interested in me or told me anything useful about the dog. The only person who was any use was the home checker who realised it was better off with me at home completing its treatment or else it would have been in there another two weeks.
   I think a little disruption for a few hours a day with perhaps the chance of leaving kennels for good is preferable to a good chance of a greater chance of getting a kennel acquired infection and not getting a home. 
   The kennels that I got my dog from wanted to see all the family, children in school, husband working in London not home till eight at night so you can imagine how difficult that was to arrange. Yet another obstacle. 
   The rules are being made to 'protect' dogs and not actively to promote find them a home. Just asking for money is not a solution.


----------



## SusieT (26 November 2017)

em.. why wouldn't a rescue want to meet all the people who would be in the home? If you can't organise that for a one off how will you organise anything if there is a problem with that dog?

It shouldn't be a problem for any prospective adopter to look at photos and discuss dogs characteristics/what they are wanting then meet those dogs that might fit rather than a 'scan' of the whole kennels disrupting all the dogs. It makes far more sense for a sutiable dog to be brought out of the kennels to see the adopters than adopters taken into the kennels - I think you don't realise how many similar enquiries a rescue gets a day of ' I just want to look' and 90% of those are not genuine rehomers so it can be difficult.
In saying that - many rescues put people off by not clearly explaining or making it an attractive option to rehome. But I don't think everyone should think of rescue as being 'grateful' for the handout of them being there - genuine rehomers who are going to be committed to an adult who generally has some baggage and needs time and effort will normally realise that 'any home' is not the answer - it has to be the right home . Anyone who thinks are being turned down should walk a couple of weeks in the shoes of those who hear the same story every day about how x person is an 'experienced' dog owner and they know better than the rescue who've had the dog... But anyway - there's not much more for me to say on this other than the above - feel free to set up your own rescues and then see how willing you are to have the scenarios you described above.


----------



## honetpot (26 November 2017)

What's meeting the whole family got to do with  sorting a problem with the dog? If there was a problem with the dog I, the main care giver, would sort it. Not my at the time school age children or my husband at work a 60+ miles away. I suspect in most household their is one person who actually ends up taking up most of the responsibility.
As I managed to bring up two children, take them to PC, look after four ponies, work part time and run a household, all without my husband being there most of the time, his input apart from providing money and fixing gates was practically 0. When he actually attended the kennels they asked him nothing, another box ticked. It reminded me a bit of when husbands had to sign consent forms for their wives to have hysterectomies or the attitude of car salesmen, 'would you like to come back with your husband'. If there had been some discussion about dog care, or some exchange of information it would have perhaps have been relevant.

  Your answer, just shows the mind set. 

I work all the time with complex human problems, one size does not fit all, you have your objectives but you have to be open to various solutions and no matter what try to be judgemental when they come back with the same problem. Yes its very sad, I do not blame people or criticise people who could not cope with what I see, or have a different point of view, I listen, you never know it may be a valid one  or part of a new solution. You work with people.
   I will never be out of a job, the aim should be to put me out of a job and that's what yours should be.


----------



## CrazyMare (26 November 2017)

The breed specific kennels where mine came from sent us off to look at all the greyhounds, read their individual comment cards then come back to the office to tell them which we'd like to meet in the specially set up "sitting room" for cuddles and fuss.

We liked the look of two specifically so they were brought out to meet them. As we'd already had a home check, she came home that day. We signed the paperwork and were told that she was technically on foster to us, do could come back any day unless we phoned to say we wanted to adopt. We rang two days later to advise that she'd never be going back!!!!

Seems not all places are as straightforward to deal with!!!


----------



## paddy555 (26 November 2017)

SusieT said:



			It shouldn't be a problem for any prospective adopter to look at photos and discuss dogs characteristics/what they are wanting then meet those dogs that might fit rather than a 'scan' of the whole kennels disrupting all the dogs. It makes far more sense for a sutiable dog to be brought out of the kennels to see the adopters than adopters taken into the kennels -
		
Click to expand...

yes I get that and would have been happy. In our case we asked if we could see the dogs. No, we had to go to the office and look at pics. Can you direct us to the office, over there. Walked in and explained, was pointed to a table and folder and told to look. 

The pics were about 1.5 inches x 1.5 inches, and blurred. They did not show the dogs in any way you could relate to. No one asked us what sort of dog we were looking for, what sort of home we could offer. Absolutely zilch. No write up's about the dogs. No background. Quite frankly no one was interested in us or rehoming. No one even spoke to us and it was in their advertised opening hours 

There were a couple of husky types available. They were a sort I would have considered. Now how much better it would have been someone had gone through them with us, told us about the huskies, explained those dog's problems and what they were looking for. We could have told them we had land for exercise, time and experience with difficult dogs. Maybe then we could have seen them and seen how we all reacted to one another. to my mind husky types in shelters are there because they have problems. Maybe we would have been suitable and found one dog a home, maybe not. We will never know. 

This contrasted with our visit to a cat shelter ten years ago. We needed a cat. We all discussed it in detail. Shelter very helpful.  They had a cat with problems. We were shown it, not allowed to handle it, it had already put one of their staff in A & E but everything was explained to us. Cat was hugely stressed and frantic but even so they considered a bit more stressing a good compromise for a successful outcome. After a lot more discussion it seemed we could provide their cat with what it needed.  Home checked and cat arrived a couple of days later. Oh, and he is still here.  When we need another we will go back to them in view of our excellent experience. So they will find a home for another cat or two in the future.


----------



## dozzie (26 November 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			No, I looked into rehoming from rescues about a year ago and, one breed rescue and two 'basically importing European dogs for a profit' rescue aside I found them incredibly closed minded about rehoming to someone with a job. So, relatively recent and extensive (I spoke to a few places as needed a child-friendly dog and those are hard to come by) experience actually.

There were plenty of people horrified at the idea of a home with a (part-time and regularly from-home) working professional. Similarly they expected a 'secure fenced garden' so a shared court yard garden (with designated grassed dog area etc) was not considered appropriate. Therefore at least one rescue dog will have been needlessly PTS. And I rehomed privately.

Numerous stories on here about very capable and experienced homes with e.g. people not being permitted to rehome if they have any entire animals on the premesis etc. Which might be where the breeder has fallen foul of the 'computer says no' regulations...

ETA: I did contact the RSPCA about the dog with cropped ears and they were helpful and informative. I just wouldn't bother trying to rehome anything from them myself until I retire though!
		
Click to expand...

Then you will be too old.


----------



## Kaylum (27 November 2017)

I rehomed a lovely little terrier at the beginning of the year from the Blue Cross  (been looking for a while), we work full time and are very experienced and they said we asked all the right questions.  Do you see we were asking the questions not the other way round for a start off.   A few people had been interested in her but not suitable and we had originally gone to look at a different dog but he was too big for us.    We could also register our interest online and then they email back with appointment time suggestions.  Have nothing but praise for them.


----------



## eatmyshorts (28 November 2017)

It's a shame when rescues all get tarred with the same brush. I work professionally for a large rescue, & also voluntarily for a much smaller breed rescue. The first thing i ask when someone comes to me with a dog to rehome is if they've been in touch with the breeder. Sometimes they don't want to, perhaps due to experiences they've had, & on occasion, i've had breeders come to me for help to rehome. I never use any sort of preconceived checklist for potential homes - i look at  each case on it's own individual merits & circumstances & assess it accordingly (eg. people living in flats who can still offer high energy dogs great homes).  

P.S The description of typical rescue volunteers made me laugh - i have to say, i am certainly "none of the above".


----------

